
Raspberry Pi automated setup - riggerthegeek
http://simonemms.com/2017-11-22/raspberry-pi-automated-setup
======
moondev
You can also build a completely customized os with yocto/bitbake. Takes a
while but very helpful to build a minimal distro when targeting a platform
with minimal resources

